# Suche ganz spezielle JAVA-IDE



## bronks (9. Aug 2006)

Hi!

Ich suche einen ganz einfachen JavaEditor. Dieser muß aber unbedingt folgende Punkte erfüllen:

- Mehrere Startkonfigurationen für mein Projekt (Ein einziges Projekt)
- Pro gestarteten Prozess ein Konsolen Fenster, Tab oder sonstiges
- Beim ausführen einer Startkonfiguration will ich die Kommandozeile des Aufrufes sehen
- Es reicht, wenn Java1.3.1 unterstützt wird

Hat für o.g. Kriterien jemand von euch einen konkreten Tip???

In alten Zeiten sind diverse JavaEditoren massenhaft entstanden. Sagt mir bitte, wie diese heißen oder gleich einen Link. Ich teste alles durch.

Danke!

Bronks


----------



## thE_29 (9. Aug 2006)

JBuilder kann das alles


----------



## bronks (9. Aug 2006)

thE_29 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> JBuilder kann das alles


Danke! Den JBuilder habe ich gerade hier!

Nur um den Lizenzkram für einen Computerumzug zu erledigen war ich fast einen ganzen Tag beschäftigt. Daß man dafür € 500 zahlen soll ist mir relativ, aber daß die Lizenz Personengebunden ist: Unbrauchbar

Deshalb suche ich etwas alternatives, was ich vorübergehend im Urlaub meinem Kollegen ohne Herumtelefonieren und Briefeschreiben komplett incl. Editor übergeben kann.


----------



## foobar (9. Aug 2006)

Was spricht gegen Eclipse, alle Views die dich nicht interessieren kannst du doch schliessen, dann hast du einen kleinen Editor.


----------



## Pulvertoastman (9. Aug 2006)

bronks hat gesagt.:
			
		

> thE_29 hat gesagt.:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Die Foundation Version ist kostenlos. DIe Lizenz besteht auch nur aus einer Datei. Wo ist denn hier das Problem, die bei einem Computerumzug einfach ins neue Home-Verzeichnis zu kopieren?


----------



## bronks (9. Aug 2006)

foobar hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ... Eclipse ...


Eclipse wäre, dafür wie gemacht. Nur bekomme ich damit das Programm nicht gestartet. Siehe hier:  http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?t=34977 

Mit GEL funktioniert es einwandfrei, aber es bietet nur eine Startkonfiguration.


----------



## bronks (9. Aug 2006)

Pulvertoastman hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ... Die Foundation Version ist kostenlos. DIe Lizenz besteht auch nur aus einer Datei. Wo ist denn hier das Problem, die bei einem Computerumzug einfach ins neue Home-Verzeichnis zu kopieren?


Foundation und Personal lassen nur eine einzige Startkonfig zu ...


----------



## Johanness (9. Aug 2006)

IntelliJ (http://www.jetbrains.com/idea/) erfüllt Deine Anforderungen (so wie ich sie verstanden habe) auch.

Johannes


----------

